# Reacting to Thomas Bergersen’s Newest Album Humanity



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 6, 2020)

Okay, so this album is awesome haha


----------



## ka00 (Jul 6, 2020)

I’m amazed at how you just identify all the chords as you listen live, with no piano next to you or anything. Pure sorcery.

Also, I would love to know what you’re experiencing as you make some of those faces. I feel like there’s a whole other plane of bliss I’m missing out on. Please explain what’s going on inside you at those moments.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 6, 2020)

ka00 said:


> I’m amazed at how you just identify all the chords as you listen live, with no piano next to you or anything. Pure sorcery.
> 
> Also, I would love to know what you’re experiencing as you make some of those faces. I feel like there’s a whole other plane of bliss I’m missing out on. Please explain what’s going on inside you at those moments.


Haha that's too kind of you! Thank you so much. In terms of my silly faces, I'm essentially trying to experience the music as any other listener would. Sometimes I get caught up in listening to specific details (what chords he's using, how the violins interact with the horns, etc.), but I find it easier to hear the larger picture when I think about specific moods in mind and how the music makes me feel. 

The overall album has such an uplifting vibe to it, and many of the tracks can fit so easily into a film. So a lot of time was spent on envisioning specific movie scenes, and how the music would enhance those scenes. Does that make any sense?


----------



## ka00 (Jul 7, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Haha that's too kind of you! Thank you so much. In terms of my silly faces, I'm essentially trying to experience the music as any other listener would. Sometimes I get caught up in listening to specific details (what chords he's using, how the violins interact with the horns, etc.), but I find it easier to hear the larger picture when I think about specific moods in mind and how the music makes me feel.
> 
> The overall album has such an uplifting vibe to it, and many of the tracks can fit so easily into a film. So a lot of time was spent on envisioning specific movie scenes, and how the music would enhance those scenes. Does that make any sense?



Makes sense. You have a gift for analyzing the chords and cadences and I think I have a lot to learn about music from your approach. Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 7, 2020)

ka00 said:


> Makes sense. You have a gift for analyzing the chords and cadences and I think I have a lot to learn about music from your approach. Thanks and keep up the great work!


Thank you kindly!


----------

